# Would anyone like a book or two?



## maxmwill (Jul 26, 2018)

Earlier today, I was going through my book case, and found a couple extra copies of books I already have.

One is Luftwaffe X Planes, by Manfred Griehl, and the other is actually two different versions of the same book, one in German, Deutsche Nurflugel bis 1945, the other titled Flying Wings of the Horten Brothers, by Hans Peter Dabrowski. Both are the same book. I'm willing to let go the German edition.

If anyone is interested, pm me so we can "talk turkey". 

These books would be wonderful if one is interested in either subject, even if one cannot understand German, because, as the old saw states, "a picture is worth a thousand words".


----------



## MACHIA (Aug 22, 2018)

I speak German . 
I’d love to read these books !
New Jersey, USA


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2018)

I have the "X Planes" by Griehl, but I certainly recommend it to anyone who's interested in German aircraft.
It's not only about the one of a kind types, but the development of established types, too.


----------



## maxmwill (Aug 23, 2018)

MACHIA said:


> I speak German .
> I’d love to read these books !
> New Jersey, USA


Well, I'm wiling to talk turkey(come to a deal). I don't necessarily desire money so much as I do exchanging books and related media. I'm a crazy scale modeller, and treat every book as if it is a way to go window shopping when looking for new model subjects. I've found that even maintenance manuals have their uses in scale modelling.


----------



## maxmwill (Aug 23, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I have the "X Planes" by Griehl, but I certainly recommend it to anyone who's interested in German aircraft.
> It's not only about the one of a kind types, but the development of established types, too.


I have a few other books by him, one of which is about the Do217. Herr Griehl is one author I'd love to meet and sit down for a long talk(I'd love to pick his brains, especially on the 217. I'm very curious as to why the engineers designed in leading edge slots on the rudders).


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2018)

The Handley-Page slots on the leading edge of the vertical stabilizers were to prevent stalling on a particular stabilizer in the event the Do217 had to shut down one engine. Otherwise, it would suffer "crabbing".

The rudders also had a full-length balance tab, too.


----------



## maxmwill (Aug 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The Handley-Page slots on the leading edge of the vertical stabilizers were to prevent stalling on a particular stabilizer in the event the Do217 had to shut down one engine. Otherwise, it would suffer "crabbing".
> 
> The rudders also had a full-length balance tab, too.


Ok, thanks. I guess it makes sense, although wouldn't trimming the rudders have the same effect?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2018)

maxmwill said:


> Ok, thanks. I guess it makes sense, although wouldn't trimming the rudders have the same effect?


With the size of the Do217 and the way the tailplane was configured, a stalling vert.stab. would create quite a yaw that a trim-tab would be hard pressed to correct. So the leading edge slots on the vert. stab. would prevent stalling even before the pilot was aware of it.

Also, as I mentioned earlier, the rudders had full-length balance tabs instead of traditional trim-tabs, so the pilot was able to provide more than just nominal adjustments in case of an event like an engine out.


----------

